# Anyone a little handy?



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Last year I bought a shower, it wasn't the most expensive thing and was end of line, ex-display stock - so I got it for next to nothing.

The shower attaches to the wall at two points - firstly on a valve at the lowest point and then, above that on a bracket that supports the shower-head.

The brackets attach to the wall via a small plate which is screwed into the wall and a small grub screw; basically, the brackets are placed over the plate and then the grub screw is tightened, pressuring against the plate until the bracket is secure.

The problem is that the bracket has totally threaded out and the grub doesn't screw at all.

At the moment there's just some massive fellow in there' but ideally, I would like the threads retapping.

Is there anyone here who has any idea how to do that?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Thread tapping isn't hard but there is some finesse involved. The problem you have is finding the taps at the low cost. Maybe there is someone you know with them?

Maybe you have other options? If you post a picture it might help in understanding the assembly.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have tried tapping in the past and I am truly tragic at it.

The arrangement is not too dissimilar to this.

http://www.sanliv.com/faucets/rain-shower-mixer-a2502.jpg

The problem bracket is the one at the top.

The back of the bracket is hollow and inside it fits a plate - not too dissimilar to this

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/images/products/small/3799.jpg

The grub screw screws into the bracket and secures against the plate to lock the bracket against the wall.

Unfortunately, the bracket is threaded, so the screw just falls out.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I've not used these as re-tapping would be the preferred option, but as mentioned it's not a cheap fix if you haven't got the equipment.

http://www.memfast.co.uk/shop/Vprod2.asp?cat=2250004326

The other option would be to weld a nut to the rear (assuming you can get access), a bolt head could look OK on the front depending on the look of the rest of the shower - But this also depends on you having access to a welder.

Maybe visit a local machining shop with the part for a re-tap, it'll only cost buttons and will have the tidiest finish.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I though about a machining shop, but I can't find any where I am - must be loads in Manchester, but they don't seem to have a huge web presence.....

Anyone know a decent one?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

No mate sorry.

Try and garage/mechanic that you know/use as they may have the correct tap size in. If they don't they'll be able to advise where the nearest machining shop is as they'll use them themselves.

cheers, Matt


----------

